
Pixar rendering from 1989 - velmu
https://twitter.com/gifs_bot/status/1096957413943595008
======
chdaniel
Love seeing day ones. If you're reading this and you're not saving your day
ones but do believe in yourself — might as well start today

~~~
joezydeco
Pixar was almost 10 years old by this point, and 5 years after their first
short.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9Tsbduk9E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9Tsbduk9E)

